# Finance for new bar business



## Darbs (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi looking for some info regarding finance to purchase a bar in Greece. Does anyone know if UK banks will lend on security of a UK property yo purchase a lease in Greece and if so what banks/companies will?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Darbs said:


> Hi looking for some info regarding finance to purchase a bar in Greece. Does anyone know if UK banks will lend on security of a UK property yo purchase a lease in Greece and if so what banks/companies will?


Surely the best thing to do is to go to the banks in the UK and ask them the question?


----------

